# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met roken

## glasparel

hallo allemaal

Ben vandaag gestopt met roken ,na 35 jaar pfff.
wie heeft voor mij wat tips om wel de komende tijd er door te komen .

alvast bedankt

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo glasparel,

Ik hoop voor je dat je stoppoging gaat lukken!

*Tips om te stoppen met roken*
Stoppen met roken wordt door veel mensen als lastig ervaren. Vooral als men net gestopt is dan is de verleiding van een sigaret erg groot. Er zijn verschillende tips die u in deze begintijd van het gezonde leven kunnen helpen. Als je net gestopt bent, lees dan deze punten eens door en misschien helpt het jou om met minder moeite van de sigaret af te blijven.
* Probeer net na het stoppen je veel te begeven in rookvrije ruimten (bibliotheek, musea, ..) en probeer cafés en andere rokerige ruimtes tijdelijk te vermijden.
* Drink veel water en fruitsappen en probeer cafeïne te vermijden, dus geen cola en geen koffie.
* Als je wat in handen mist als je niet meer rookt, probeer dan eens een pen, paperclip of je mobiele telefoon.
* Poets na het eten gelijk je tanden in plaats van een sigaret op te steken wat je eerder gewend was.
* Probeer altijd wat te lezen bij je te hebben, een krant of zo of je favoriete tijdschrift. Als je dan een keer tijd over hebt kan je wat lezen. Veel mensen die roken gaan dan namelijk uit verveling maar roken.
* Probeer na het stoppen meer te gaan sporten, dit om het gevoel van "gezond bezig zijn" te versterken.
* Bouw een website over stoppen met roken, heeft bij mijzelf ook geholpen.
*De tips van de forumleden van ikstop.nl*
* Sterk zijn. Ook verjaardagen kunnen je erg in de verleiding brengen. Dat geldt eigenlijk voor alle situaties waarin het gezellig is. Met name als je alcohol of koffie drinkt, loop je een groter risico weer met roken te beginnen. Voor veel rokers gaat roken goed samen met een borrel of een kop koffie. Als je net gestopt bent, kun je daarom beter voorzichtig zijn met alcohol en koffie om niet te veel in de verleiding te komen.
* Soms gebeurt er iets waardoor je teleurgesteld, depri of gespannen raakt. Als je rookt, zijn dat vaak momenten waarop je een sigaret opsteekt. Bedenk ook van te voren wat je in deze situatie gaat doen als het gebeurt. Praat erover of ga lekker sporten. Dat helpt bij een rotgevoel.
* Ga niet bij de pakken neerzitten, als je bent gestopt maar: LEEF!!!!!!!!!!!!, het begint nu pas.. echt waar..
* Op tijd aan de bel trekken!! dus niet laten oplopen, de spanning, de frustratie etc. dus NIKO in hapklare brokken houden! dit kan door het forum of een speciale vriend(in), die begrijpt waar je 't over hebt, maatjes dus
* Zoek afleiding! elk gedragspatroontje wat je jezelf hebt aangeleerd in de loop der jaren, moet je nu weer afleren; dit doe je door op de vaste rookmomenten juist iets anders te gaan doen!
* Leg het geld dat je zou uitgeven aan roken apart! binnen de kortste keren kun je jezelf een leuk cadeautje doen!
* Bij erge trek in een sigaret; niet opgeven! Je lichaam vraagt het hardst om die sigaret nu, maar het is zo voorbij, als je maar even aan iets anders kunt denken!
* Nog heel erge trek in een sigaret...? kom meteen naar het forum en trek aan de bel!
_(Bron: ikstop.nl)_

Toen ik zelf gestopt was met roken (ben weer begonnen en wil binnenkort weer stoppoging doen) moest ik iets om handen hebben dus ging ik met mijn pen of potlood friemelen, een boek lezen, meer dan 'normaal' cake of muffins maken, skaten en andere dingen doen ter afleiding en omdat ik het gewend was wat in mijn mond te hebben verving ik die sigaret voor een lollie of dropje of zuurtje die ik dan op zoog (dat klinkt raar) of ik at een appel of banaan...
Na 2 week ongeveer had ik die afleiding niet meer nodig en werd alles terug 'normaal' zonder te roken, heb dat iets van 9 maand volgehouden maar ben weer begonnen dankzij stress  :Frown:  
Heel veel sterkte en succes gewenst met stoppen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## glasparel

jammer dat je na 9 mnd weer bent begonnen,zo zie je maar het gevaar ligt om de hoek,
Vandaag voel ik me niet echt lekker ,mischien zit er ook een virus van binnen.Heb niet erg veel behoefte om te roken,maar heb wel last van duizeligheid.
nou dank je wel voor de steun en ook zelf weer proberen he


Groetjes van Glasparel

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo glasparel,

Geeft me wel moed dat ik eerder op eigen kracht gestopt ben, maar je moet er zelf klaar voor zijn en willen, als ik een baan zou vinden wou ik stoppen maar een baan vond ik niet, nu ga ik in februari weer beginnen met een studie dus dan als ik gewend ben aan het ritme wil ik weer een poging wagen.
Vervelend dat je je niet echt lekker voelt en dat je duizelig bent, maar wel fijn dat je niet erg veel behoefte hebt om te roken!
Hopelijk kan je het volhouden en begin je niet net als mij na een tijd toch weer om het een of ander!
Heel veel sterkte en succes gewenst!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## kroonsbe

Hallo allemaal,
Wat een toestand om niet meer te roken.
Na heel veel jaren roken al 4 weken rookvrij. gebruik geen hulpmiddelen, maar mis wel mijn "momentje". Dat laatste zal wel eventjes zo blijven, want ik heb daarvoor nog geen alternatief.
Tot op heden niet echt een probleem en ik blijf ook niet weg van "oude" omgevingen waar ze roken e.d., geen probleem en dat moet toch wennen.
Snoep wel soms ietsje meer, maar ook dat gaat wel over. Ik zeg steeds tegen me zelf, niet zeuren, het zit tussen je oren. Ik wil niet meer roken want die verslaving levert meer stress op dan niet roken. Geen stress meer van "heb ik m'n sigaretten wel bij me".
We houden vol, want 4 weken vind ik al heel stoer van mezelf en dat na zeker 35 jaar roken en de laatste 10 jaar een pakje per dag.
Als ik behoefte krijg ga ik maar weer iets op een forrum doen.

----------


## glasparel

Wat goed Kroonsbe hou vol ,ik ben zelf gezakt ,maar blijf proberen.Eerst wat rustiger vaar water.

Groet Glasparel

----------


## gossie

glasparel en kroonske,

_STEKTE EN SUCCES MET HET STOPPEN VAN ROKEN_

----------

